# My girls ^_^



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm happy to say I finally got my girls. I dont know if you remember me trying to convince the old ball in chain that they would be good pet...((I was able to ^_^)) Anyway Meet Baby and Sandy. I will get better picture of baby when she settles down. Sandy is the sweetest thing, she is already giving me kisses.


Baby









Sandy


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

i couldnt help but notice, is that a super pet ferret cage? the six foot tall one?


the reason i ask is because i was thinking about getting one, but i wasn't sure if my girls would be able to slip through


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

This is their cage, and they are doing really well in it. My girls have been living in it for around 5 months. A lady I met on craigs list past them onto me, cage and all for free. I'm already in love with them.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/zoom/index.jsp?productId=2753322


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

wow!


i would think females would be able to fit through the bars but i guess older females would be fine in it. hmm.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats! They are sooooo cute! Yay rattie kisses


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

Sandy was siiting on me, just relaxing when she started bruxing and boggling. I was so thrilled. I gave them free range time and She fell asleep in my slipper. ^_^


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

^ aww i laughed so hard when i saw that picture lol XD


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, it just seemed like a perfect time to take a picture. Was very entertaining.


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok.. I finaly was able to get pictures of Baby


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww they're so pretty! I actually have that cage as well for my Rat Serena, but she's the only one in it. My sis has two other ratties of her own but in another cage.......I'm getting her a friend today though!

Love your ratties, the one where her face is in the pink slipper(?) is HILARIOUS!!


----------

